# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  27/04/1527/04/15 [PACK5-6-2] NEW UPDATES RELEASED ! HUAWEI G620S-L01/G526-L33/MTN C270i+MOREORE Hi,

## mohamed73

Hi,  
We are happy to announce the following updates  *PACK5 V1.0.0.9201 ADDED* 
[x] HUAWEI G526-L33 - DIRECT UNLOCK (NO ROOT/NO BOOTLOADER UNLOCK NEEDED !) - ADB MODE ENABLED 
[x] HUAWEI G620s-L01 - DIRECT UNLOCK (NO ROOT/REQUIRES UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER AND PATCHED BOOT *G620S-L01_BOOT.img* WRITTEN) - ADB MODE 
[x] ZTE WF720 - DIRECT UNLOCK 
[x] ALCATEL OT-5050A, OT7040R ALREADY SUPPORTED FOR DIRECT UNLOCK. 
  Quote:  			 				Software engine version: 1.0.0.9201
Searching phone ... 
MODEL :  QCOM SERIES 10
COMPILED DATE : Nov 20 2011 09:57:00
RELEASE DATE : Apr 19 2011 08:00:00
FIRMWARE INFO : WF720 1.1.0
IMEI :  86081500241352-4
BLUETOOTH ADDR :  00 00 00 00 00 00  
INIT NAND ROUTINES;
NAND INIT MADE;
PHONE CODE: 0000
LOOKING SENSITIVE DATA;
DATA FOUND; 
SP NEW DETECTED;
READING FW SIGN;
READING NET DATA;
READING NCK DATA;
READING PUBLIC KEY;
CHECKING SIGN;
SIGN OK;  
LOCKED NET 0 (MCC: 1 MNC: 1) 
READING;
CALCULATING; 
ERASING;
WRITING;
UNLOCKED;
RESET ! 
Log file saved to: LOG_24_04_2015_11_20_13.txt 
Time needed - 00:00:09         *
PACK2 SPDTool v1.0.0.2003 ADDED* 
MTN LEO II LEO RED LIGHT C270i FULL SUPPORT. incl  UNLOCK via patched image file MTN_SHYNE_II_C270i-2PATCHED.spd. 
Also added to the support GT-E1200ZKIMEO_EN_ES_PT.spd  *PACK6 OTZFlasher v1.0.0.1416 ADDED* 
PLUM 200 FULL SUPPORT. incl UNLOCK via patched image file PLUM-200_LM126PLUS_PLUM_L4_EN_FR_SP_PT_PATCHED.otz 
NEW FILES ADDED TO THE SUPPORT: 
  Code:
 MEMORY_DUMP_ORANGE ZILO_ok.OSP
MEMORY_DUMP_ORANGE-REYO_f883c509e8bb90fb16e16e95a1e20b93.osp 
MOTOROLA_FXP851_LKW_R41.17_FLS_UNLOCK.bin
Motorola_FXP-851_LKW_R41.14_FLS_UNLOCK_NEW.bin  *
ALSO WE RELEASED A NEW INSTALLER VERSION 27042015 . YOU MAY GET IT FROM THE SUPPORT OR FROM THIS MEDIA FIRE MIRROR* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

